# iOS 4.2.1 iPAd & iMac : Aucune recharge en cours...



## Tiberius (22 Novembre 2010)

Ah ! Jusqu'à présent je pouvais recharger mon iPad connecté directement sur le port USB de mon iMac (un Core2Duo de 2008).

Depuis la mise à jour en 4.2.1, j'ai droit au message "Aucune recharge en cours" (sur l'iPad) !! C'est pas normal ! Si mon iMac arrivait à recharger l'iPad en 3.2.1, il n'y pas de raisons qu'il ne puisse plus le faire maintenant ! 

Quelqu'un d'autre a rencontré le même soucis ??


----------



## bizoo (23 Novembre 2010)

Perso j'aurais pas fais cette MaJ, j'aurai plutot attendu de voir les autres se demerder 
Essaies ces trucs :

.Le redemarrer
.Le debrancher puis le rebrancher
.Appuyer sur les touches Home et Verrouillage simultanement pendant 15 scnd

Sinon je vois pas, dsl


----------



## Tiberius (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci bizoo. Oui, je sais, il faut toujours attendre... Remarque, j'avais la possibilité de mettre les bétas (en tant que développeur iOS) mais j'ai quand même attendu la version finale 

Bon, j'ai effectivement redémarré, branché/débranché l'iPad, mais ça n'a pas résolu le problème.

Par contre depuis j'ai redémarré l'iMac, et ça semble avoir résolu le problème ! Ce soir je viens de refaire un essai, et l'iPad se met bien en charge. C'est bizarre non ?


----------



## diablotok (9 Décembre 2010)

salut à tous!!!

Mon Patron a un soucis aussi avec son ipad wifi 3g wifi 64go et j'ai vu qu'il avait la mise à jour 4.2.1 j'ai appuyer sur eteindre et home en meme temps jusqu'à ce que la pomme réapparaisse mais le problème persiste, malgré ça la charge a quand même augmenter

je n'ose pas le réinitialiser complètement de peur de lui faire sauter toutes ses données

avez vous des infos à me donner

merci

@diablotok


----------

